# C&E Buckle for Ceremonial White Belt



## Rheostatic (6 Nov 2017)

Does anyone know where one could find a C&E Branch buckle for the ceremonial white belt? The Mercury Shop has not carried them in some time.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (6 Nov 2017)

Was there for C&E Week and they have some in stock. 

Have you called the shop or did you check the website?


----------



## dimsum (7 Nov 2017)

How often do you guys wear ceremonial white belts that you need to buy branch buckles   ???


----------



## Rheostatic (7 Nov 2017)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Was there for C&E Week and they have some in stock.
> 
> Have you called the shop or did you check the website?


Checked the website, though the last few times I've been there (not recently) they weren't in stock. I'll give them a call.


----------



## Mike5 (7 Nov 2017)

Our Log O just picked up RCCS buckles.  Let me know if you don't find anything at the Mercury Shop -  I could get the name of the supplier.


----------



## chrisf (7 Nov 2017)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Checked the website, though the last few times I've been there (not recently) they weren't in stock. I'll give them a call.



Their website is terrible and not reflective of what they stock at all.

They're quit happy to do phone orders or e-mail orders.

The gentleman who runs (or at least ran, not sure if he's still at it) the kit shop is quite helpful.


----------



## Rheostatic (1 Mar 2018)

I see they've updated the site a bit. https://themercuryshop.myshopify.com/collections/deu-accoutrements/products/ceremonial-belt-buckle


----------

